
You're a better engineer than you think - mrcrassic
http://blog.caranna.works/2015/12/02/youre-a-better-engineer-than-you-think/
======
kdot
"If I had to take a guess, I would be scared if anything less than 15
JavaScript frameworks got released last night."

\- Got a nice chuckle out of that.

------
xyzzy4
Caring about how good of an engineer you are is just an exercise of narcissism
anyways. The best engineers probably focus more on the external world and
their projects than on themselves.

~~~
jerf
Generally when discussing impostor syndrome, one of the major fears is of
being "found out", and in the case of engineering, "fired in disgrace and
drummed out of the field, never to have a job in it again". That's not
narcissism. It's a legitimate fear. It may not be a fear grounded in reality,
but it's a legitimate fear.

------
daveguy
You're a better *software engineer than you think. Fixed that for you. I
expect PE's need less affirmation after passing rigorous apprenticeship and
evaluation.

~~~
sanderjd
This is actually pretty interesting. Maybe imposter syndrome is an inevitable
side effect of our aversion to credentialism.

~~~
wobbleblob
Maybe imagining they have imposter syndrome is really another case of the
Dunning–Kruger effect making the incompetent overestimate themselves :)

~~~
sanderjd
BOOM <\- The sound of my head exploding. But yeah, I find this stuff really
hard to navigate. Does having confidence mean I'm bad? Does fearing being bad
mean I'm good? Best to just ignore all of it and go about one's business.

------
solarmist
Better title, "Imposter Syndrome at Google (or X): Not being good enough is
probably all in your head."

